# ASP Handcuffs



## patriotsguy78 (Jun 22, 2013)

Has anyone tried the ASP chained handcuffs? Are they too big for a woman with small wrists??


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Does your wife have small wrists?

I have two pairs...they open a little larger than the S&W chained handcuffs (I think the model 100) and they may close a little tighter as well. I haven't compared them in a while. They won't fit a normal cuff case though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Is fur lining optional? ...I'm asking for a friend... 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Do not waste your money. Not easy to find a case for them, and the can be defeated.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Hank Moody said:


> Meet up with LawMan and find out.


I could read so much in to that reply. Bahahahahahahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

why go all high tech? rope and duct tape work just fine.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> why go all high tech? rope and duct tape work just fine.


That's only a part of the rapist kit. You need a butchers knife and a shovel. Just sayin.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

263FPD said:


> That's only a part of the rapist kit. You need a butchers knife and a shovel. Just sayin.


Maybe a broken down looking kidnapping van, a black mask...


----------

